# Have your say!



## coflover (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi,

I'm hoping to start a new high-quality coffee bar, focussing on increasing coffee-love, variety and awareness, and not profits. Is there anything that you think should definitely be on the menu, or not for that matter? Or just any general advice?

To help with funding and the business plan, I would be really grateful if you could fill this in:

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/GMLGR7X

It's only 8 questions and takes less than 2 minutes...honest! (I'll also be selling a range of teas, hence the final question.)

Thanks,


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If you're targeting Birmingham Ill send the cockerel in









Survey completed


----------



## coflover (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you very much!

I'm not sure where I'll be based yet, buy if I'm in Birmingham I'll let you know!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Survey completed.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Survey completed - best of luck with your venture.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Completed. I would review how question 6 works. The rating may be filled in as 10 being most important rather than leasyt. It would also be good to rate each individually rather than ranking the level of importance


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Have completed your survey. Very good luck in what you set out to achieve.


----------



## coflover (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Andrew, I'll have a look.


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Just completed your survey. We'd like to know how it evolves. All the best on your venture.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Done. All the best!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Done. Hope you get up and running soon, pop back and let us know when you do.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Done, but slightly concerned, I hope you don't mean a 'not for profit' cafe?


----------



## coflover (Apr 24, 2013)

Not a 'not for profit' cafe but one that's main focus is the quality of coffee. This means that for the same price of drinks we can serve a higher quality bean etc. That's the plan anyway! Thanks for answering!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

No worries, no harm in becoming stinking rich from your venture, though I see your point







haha


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Survey done, Good luck

Paul


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Done, good luck


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Done. Good luck with your venture, hope it goes well.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you don't plan to make a profit - albeit a small one - you're headed for a loss = failure = shutdown.


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

Survey completed. Just a thought...

Respondents from this forum are likely to provide a completely different set of answers to the average punter (one who only drinks coffee-flavoured milk beverages from Charbucks for example). The concept of of real quality coffee may be lost on such consumers. So where else have you asked for people to complete the survey? I'm thinking of other special interest forums, cars, sailing, mumsnet etc. Then you may get more rounded results.


----------



## coflover (Apr 24, 2013)

SweeneyTodd said:


> Survey completed. Just a thought...
> 
> Respondents from this forum are likely to provide a completely different set of answers to the average punter (one who only drinks coffee-flavoured milk beverages from Charbucks for example). The concept of of real quality coffee may be lost on such consumers. So where else have you asked for people to complete the survey? I'm thinking of other special interest forums, cars, sailing, mumsnet etc. Then you may get more rounded results.


Thanks for helping out. I know what you mean, but I firmly believe that if we were to sell higher quality coffee at a similar price, then people's knowledge and love of the drink would spread and increase. Worth a go anyway! I have posted in a variety of places, but I wanted to get your opinions because if I can't entertain coffee lovers, I don't think see what hope I would have in entertaining others. Having said that, if you all want to spread the love and send the survey to people, I'd be hugely appreciative!


----------

